# my kitten died after vaccination



## kattiescontact

Yesterday I took my cat to the vet to vaccinate him. After that, he was dozy and sleepy all day, but ate fine, even played a little.. In the evening he lay down suddenly and couldn't catch his breath, like he was wheezing, and blood started coming out of his mouth. Soon there was more and more blood oozing out, also from his ears, and my beloved kitten died.
I can't see any reason for that to happen other than vaccination - before that, he was in a perfect condition and there was nothing unusual on that day; he couldn't poison himself, as he is kept indoors and also because it was a Saturday and a day off work for us, we cuddled him all day long and kept a watchful eye over him.
It was a standard 9 weeks vaccination - does anyone have any similar experiences with a cat feeling unwell after vaccination?


----------



## staceydawlz

O M G!!!! im soooo sory to hear that it sounds awfull my kittens not had her vaccinations as she is indoors and nw i dnt thnk i will ever get them done!! really sorry for whats happend xx


----------



## scosha37

So sorry about your little cat. must have been horrible..

Did you call your vet and ask this question??


----------



## munchbunch

It is known that both cats & dogs can have reactions to vaccinations. I can only imagine what a horrific experience you have been through with your beloved kitten - my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## ChinaBlue

I am so sorry to hear about your poor kitten. Did you ring your vets when the symptons started - what did they say?


----------



## kattiescontact

I have done some research over the Internet about it now, and it seems to many cats actually suffer minor/bigger problems after vaccinations, including blood vomiting. Some people say it can cause also severe reactions, considering what's in it. I don' know which type of vaccinations are good and what should or shouldn't they have, I have no medical training, I simply put my trust in the vet.
I wasn't even told about possible severity of the reaction.
What I could say today, I guess, if you have a cat indoors THINK closely about vaccinating him. 
Maybe someone knows about an alternative or something?
I might have a cat in the future, far way future, and I would NEVER want to repeat that mistake!


----------



## kattiescontact

In the night I tried to call someone - starting from accident RSPCA helpline. They don't help people who are not on benefit, even if it's an emergency and I'm willing to pay. I couldn't reach any of the suggested by RSPCA local veterinaries, they simply didn't answer. Besides, everything happened very quickly, maybe fortunately for my cat..
I just can't stand the look in his eyes, even when he started bleeding so severely, he trusted me so much..


----------



## kittykat

So sorry to hear about your kitten, its shocking and tragic ..... I am surprised the vet didnt say anything, thats the problem these days they dont inform us of anything. R.I.P Little one.


----------



## tylow

What a terrible thing to witness. The breeder we got one of our cats from lost a cat following vaccination and now doesn't vaccinate against Clamydia. Being involved in administering vaccinations to humans i am only to aware of the dangers however was amazed at the lack of information volunteered by our vet and the presumption we'd want Clamydia included in our neutered housecats yearly booster. Luckily we asked. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spaniel mad

OMG i am soo sorry to hear about your kitten


----------



## staceydawlz

do cats get clamydia???


----------



## tylow

staceydawlz said:


> do cats get clamydia???


Yes. Its more prevelant in cat colony's especially in kittens and symptoms similar to cat flu. Apparently some recent UK study revealed 30% of eye swabs in cats were positive for the clamydia bug.


----------



## ambercat

I'm very sorry to hear about your cat.  You need to advise the vet that vaccinated your cat and tell him what happened. If he suspects it could be to do with the vaccine, he will need to advise the vaccine manufacturer. It doesnt help you or your cat now I know, but it might help others in the future. Do you know what diseases he was actually vaccinated against?


----------



## sequeena

I am SO sorry to hear this


----------



## Midnight

staceydawlz said:


> do cats get clamydia???


Yes my 2 Tabby Boys are carriers unfortunately we didn't know until my girls started getting conjunctivitis  the vet said they will have this problem in spurts for the rest of their lives  x


----------



## Midnight

kattiescontact said:


> Yesterday I took my cat to the vet to vaccinate him. After that, he was dozy and sleepy all day, but ate fine, even played a little.. In the evening he lay down suddenly and couldn't catch his breath, like he was wheezing, and blood started coming out of his mouth. Soon there was more and more blood oozing out, also from his ears, and my beloved kitten died.
> I can't see any reason for that to happen other than vaccination - before that, he was in a perfect condition and there was nothing unusual on that day; he couldn't poison himself, as he is kept indoors and also because it was a Saturday and a day off work for us, we cuddled him all day long and kept a watchful eye over him.
> It was a standard 9 weeks vaccination - does anyone have any similar experiences with a cat feeling unwell after vaccination?


So So sorry to here this  poor little one Hugs to you xxx


----------



## kattiescontact

I will find out exactly tomorrow which vaccination he had, when I call Zasman vet (it's in Crouch End).


----------



## Indie

Poor little thing i am so so sorry xx


----------



## KarenHSmith

kattiescontact said:


> Yesterday I took my cat to the vet to vaccinate him. After that, he was dozy and sleepy all day, but ate fine, even played a little.. In the evening he lay down suddenly and couldn't catch his breath, like he was wheezing, and blood started coming out of his mouth. Soon there was more and more blood oozing out, also from his ears, and my beloved kitten died.
> I can't see any reason for that to happen other than vaccination - before that, he was in a perfect condition and there was nothing unusual on that day; he couldn't poison himself, as he is kept indoors and also because it was a Saturday and a day off work for us, we cuddled him all day long and kept a watchful eye over him.
> It was a standard 9 weeks vaccination - does anyone have any similar experiences with a cat feeling unwell after vaccination?


I am so terribly sorry, to read this sad news. I know some animals can get some symptons of diarrhea and sickness, but never leading to death.

I would ring up your vets & enquire them if I were you.

xxx


----------



## Kori

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry to hear about your kitten. Lots of hugs x


----------



## shortbackandsides

one of mine recently had a very bad reaction,i suspected the leaukeimia jab,she thankfully pulled through,its the first time in 7 years of breeding its happened,so is rare,vaccinations are still important for all,including indoor cats.
sorry for your loss.Have you informed the person you got the kitten from? as i would want to know,if it were me.
was your cat of a normal size??


----------



## seasidejules

Gosh that's really terrible! I am so sorry for your loss. You can at least feel reassured that you did what you considered to be best at the time. Unfortunately adverse reactions can sometimes occur - it's tragic but it's no-one's fault.

Personally I am also intending to have my kitten vaccinated - I think the risk of complications is far outweighed (for a cat which is allowed outdoors) by the risk of contracting the full-blown illness. 

Anyway, my deepest sympathies to you, and I wish you all the very best. Xx


----------



## Faerie Queene

*kattiescontact, may your kitten 'Rest in Peace'.*


----------



## racheyrooney

I'm so so sorry for your loss, what a tragic story, you poor thing.

x


----------



## Angelic1

That's really sad...I'm so sorry for your loss and little kitty's suffering.
I would definately contact the vets...it is possible they have a bad batch of vaccine and it's important that they log this information for research and development purposes.


----------



## archiebaby

a friend of a friends little puppy has also just died after being vaccinated last week, started vomiting blood,vet tried to save her but she died! they wont admit it is the vaccine though


----------



## lizward

This is awful, I am sorry!

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum

*Re: Chlamydia*:


tylow said:


> Yes. Its more prevelant in cat colony's especially in kittens and symptoms similar to cat flu. Apparently some recent UK study revealed 30% of eye swabs in cats were positive for the clamydia bug.


 It can be a devastating issue as I believe it can also subclinically affect breeding cats and cause uterine intertia, necessitating C-section. Some time ago before its full effects were known a breeder friend ended up with 4 consecutive litters having to have CS so she had them all spayed, including one girl who had previously won the Supreme BIS Kitten, so she gave up.

When it first appeared in the UK my own cats had it as a 'fluey virus but fully recovered. There was no vaccine then.

I read the original post and my heart goes out to the kitten's owner, I am so sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## kattiescontact

I called the vet and he said it was flu, leukemia and entertitis vaccination. He also said he suspected a blood clothing condition in my cat, and the vaccination somehow triggered it worse. But- it could be actually only a bad adverse reaction, considering that my cat had been examined earlier and he was perfectly fine.
My personal thought is that the drug companies are a bit reckless in designing medicines that can cause death or bad reactions in animals. Considering that so many people have experienced something wrong with their pets after vaccination, things should be proceeded more cautiously. I understand that the per cent of people who experienced that is still quite small, but it doesn't justify it.
There is even a serious talk about taking vaccinations by people, and I need to say until now I was totally a person who believed the risk from the diseases is greater than any possible adverse side effect, but now I'm not that sure. There is definitely less pressure on drug companies making animal vaccinations that on the ones who make vaccinations for humans, and there is definitely less studies and information about the side effects (probably in both instances, actually) . Also, many of the cases are not even properly diagnosed and despite obvious, people are told that a deteriorating condition of their animal has nothing to do with the vaccination.
Needless to say, I would seriously consider vaccinating a cat, if I ever have any other. Especially the one I would like to keep indoors.


----------



## colliemerles

i am so sorry to read about the loss of your kitten ,i cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling,
R I P little one,xxxx


----------



## Milly22

So sad to read this. I don't get the leukemia one until they are 1 year old. My mother in laws had a bad reaction to it but thankfully they had an antidote.

So sorry.


----------



## jill3

MY Heart goes out to you.
What a tragic thing to happen to your lovely kitten.
Many years a go i use to have all my cat vaccinated until one of mine became very ill the day after her vaccinations. She was in perfect health when she went to the vets that day. The vet always checks them over before vaccination. However she became listless and did not eat and dozed around for the next 2 days. When i took her back he said she was very ill and that it had nothing to do with the vaccination. In the end she had to have tests on her liver, kidneys and blood. She did survive but has always had cold and chest problems ever since.
This year we have adopted Harley and his booster is due now but we have decided not to have it done. having read all the posts on what has happened to other peoples beloved cats.

R.I.P.Little kitten and play freely at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## kitties

oh I am so so sorry. This is just awful.


----------



## Amin

Very sad news, R.I.P little one.


----------



## keithcat

so sad R.I.P little one. I know how helpless it can feel when your trying to get a vet or get any sort of help after hours. such a sad story.


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm so sorry for the tragic loss of your little kitten. RIP little one


----------



## impulce

Im so sorry to hear about your kitten 

My Vets have a link after hours surgery, which i know the exact location of and have the telephone number in my mobile as a contact, in case of emergency.

I thought most if not all vets have a link surgery for out of hours care - its worth checking BEFORE an emergency happens so that you know, and if they dont its worth finding one that does.


----------



## kidsandcats

I'm so sorry about your kitten!

I am so confused about vaccinations. My cousin is a Vet and has always advised me not to have boosters done as they are totally pointless, can cause more harm than good and is just a way to guarantee the Vet's income. But since her telling me this it made me research vaccinations a bit more. Here is a website, one of many may I add, that I have come across.

Vaccination for Cats: Helpful or Harmful?

It makes you wonder doesn't it!!

Sharon
x


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat

I am so sorry for your loss  Im taking my kitten in for her last shots but after that she wont go to the vets for anymore niehter will my other cats.


----------



## ChinaBlue

Just worth bearing in mind that if you don't get your cat vaccinated every year, apart from the fact they may get cat flu/enteritis etc,. you cannot put them in a cattery should you wish to go on holiday. All good reputable catteries require that your cats are vaccinated.


----------



## kidsandcats

That is a very good point Kaz and that is why my father still has to have his cats vaccinated even though every year one of them has a reaction. I am not sure if it is a common one but he has to have another jab straight after, I suppose it is an antidote of some kind. If it wasn't for using catteries he wouldn't have it done. I therefore am lucky to have some very kind neighbours and family around me that come in and feed my pets. This is why i am so confused as to whether to have them vaccinated at all as they are going to be indoor cats anyway. My thoughts are at the moment to get their first jabs, just the basics, but this website has put me off the leukemia and clamydia etc, and then I am not going to have the boosters done. The more I am reading though the more I am doubting getting them done in the first place. I am so confused!!
Sharon
x


----------



## ChinaBlue

Personally I would still get the boosters done though I don't vaccinate mine for leukaemia any more due to reactions one or twoof my have had. On the whole such severe reactions are not that common; I feel the benefits of protecting your cats against these illnesses outweigh the relatively small risk. However that being said it is no comfort at all if it is your beloved pet who suffers a severe reaction and my heart goes out to anyone who loses a pet in such circumstances.


----------



## Guest

So sorry for your lil ones loss, Some research has been done on these vaccinations especially the booster ones & they have concern if our feline friends actually need them after the first, as the mother had been vaccinated some of it will carry into her babies. So why keep pumping them into these lil ones. We don't need yearly boosters. So how come cat's do??? Mine is not going to get anymore (he is a house cat), but mainly I don't want him pumped full of drugs, pos just to fund the drug industry or keep the vet busy.


----------



## Faerie Queene

*None of my cats are vaccinated.
The old girl, we have had about 5 years or so. Knowing of her previous owners, I would doubt that she has ever been vaccinated. 
My 2 youngsters (2 and a bit yrs) have never had a jab.
The oldie goes outside - the youngsters don't.*


----------



## bimbleweb

What a terrible thing to happen, poor little mite 

Hugs to you and R.I.P little one


----------



## balthamos

That sounds horrible. I wouldn't vaccinate an indoor cat because Im too worried about these problems that can occour!


----------



## Cassies-mum

thtats horrible, im so sorry


----------



## tatikprice

I am on the verge of crying. How terrible, I am so sorry for your loss. And I feel angry with RSPCA - so much for being an animal welfare organisation :cursing:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im so sorry for your loss, It must have been a horrible experiance!


----------



## shezzy

So sorry about your kitten  xxx


----------



## kattiescontact

Thank you everyone for very warm words. It really meant a lot to me in that horrible situation.
As to clarify a few things, I don't mean to put anyone off vaccination - I believe the are important. However, the more I think about it it looks to me as the whole business is at least creepy. 
When I go to the GP and ask for a vaccination, I'm told (or I should be) about benefits and possible side effects of it. 
The same applies to the prescribed medicine - and in addition, I get a leaflet describing what's in the drug etc. In conclusion, I'm more or less ready for what is coming, I take my responsibility for it. And also no one states that the drug is a miracle and a fantastic remedy for all illnesses and if I don't take a jab I will die..

After what happened to my cat, I would definitely advise to be more careful and demanding - there should be more information and the risk is not small. 
I strongly believe that it's not small, because nothing that kills so rapidly and in such merciless way can be described as a'small'.

Thank you *kidsandcats* for your link. People should read it definitely.


----------



## Elmstar

This is such a sad story 

I am now very worried, especially having read the link that was posted.

One of our kittens died earlier this week after his second vaccination, which I'm convinced the vet shouldn't have given him...but we trust them don't we!

He was a swimmer but had survived and flourished until he had his first jab at 9 weeks and he then started to get problems.

I should not have let him have the second jab but he died 4 days after having it.

Bailey was such a lovely boy, full of life despite his birth defect and he jumped on my lap as soon as I sat down....he was a little darling and it hurts so much. 

After reading the link I'm really worried as all of his brothers and sisters have developed upper respitory problems since the vaccinations and one of his brothers, the biggest in the litter, is now in the vets with an extremely high temperature.

Have I caused this by getting them vaccinated? What are the choices??


----------



## Shabbydoll

I am so sorry that happened to you. I only let the vet give my cats rabies shots and the only reason I do that is because it's required. There just seems to be too many risks involving vaccines.

Once again my condolences.


----------



## Milly22

Elmstar said:


> This is such a sad story
> 
> I am now very worried, especially having read the link that was posted.
> 
> One of our kittens died earlier this week after his second vaccination, which I'm convinced the vet shouldn't have given him...but we trust them don't we!
> 
> He was a swimmer but had survived and flourished until he had his first jab at 9 weeks and he then started to get problems.
> 
> I should not have let him have the second jab but he died 4 days after having it.
> 
> Bailey was such a lovely boy, full of life despite his birth defect and he jumped on my lap as soon as I sat down....he was a little darling and it hurts so much.
> 
> After reading the link I'm really worried as all of his brothers and sisters have developed upper respitory problems since the vaccinations and one of his brothers, the biggest in the litter, is now in the vets with an extremely high temperature.
> 
> Have I caused this by getting them vaccinated? What are the choices??


So sad. 

My friend had a moggy years ago and she was pregnant, he was so excited but it all went horribly wrong, she wasn't vaccinated and had feline HIV and all the kittens died, then mum too eventually. I don't know what to say abou the link as I don't know enough to know if it is true or not. It is confusing. I guess having them done when they are older may be an option. ???


----------



## jarodco-cats

kattiescontact said:


> Yesterday I took my cat to the vet to vaccinate him. After that, he was dozy and sleepy all day, but ate fine, even played a little.. In the evening he lay down suddenly and couldn't catch his breath, like he was wheezing, and blood started coming out of his mouth. Soon there was more and more blood oozing out, also from his ears, and my beloved kitten died.
> I can't see any reason for that to happen other than vaccination - before that, he was in a perfect condition and there was nothing unusual on that day; he couldn't poison himself, as he is kept indoors and also because it was a Saturday and a day off work for us, we cuddled him all day long and kept a watchful eye over him.
> It was a standard 9 weeks vaccination - does anyone have any similar experiences with a cat feeling unwell after vaccination?


Sorry about your cat dieing one of my cats died 2 my best cat


----------



## toffee87

I'm so sorry for your loss 

My 2 kittens just had a jab today, he did say that they will be drowsy, but as long as they eat, toilet etc then it should pass in 24 hours or so. 

It seems that the vet should have been more cautious, if he suspected a blood clot, why didn't he tell you? 

I'm sorry


----------



## Angelic1

There does seem to be more of a problem when they combine the vaccinations together. Both my kittens have had the basic vaccs but not the Leukemia as both breeders that I bought the kittens from recommend that they have this vaccine seperately, as a precaution, at a later date. These breeders don't even know each so I found this interesting that they are both of the same opinion.

Both breeders recommend to wait until the kittens are at least 16 weeks old before allowing them to be vaccinated for Leukemia as it's all too much for a little kitten's body to withstand.

Who knows what to do for the best....it's pretty scary!


----------



## Choosie

Hi Everyone,

I've just found this topic after I was searching on Google for something like this: "My cat died after vaccination." as I wanted to make a little research.
I am a hobby breader or someting like this, have cats and let them have kittens. One of my client just had written to me that a 3 years old cat of ours had died just after having vaccina. It happend not here but in Hungary, so the vaccina's name is different, but the main thing that it was a new kind of vaccina, the cat-flu and other combinate but it had the leukemia stuff, too, so something 'all in one'. After I heard this, I asked my vet and she told me that they knew about two similar cases in her pactice, when cats died after having vaccina agains leukemia and try to persue everyone not to have vaccina agains leukemia.
In this cat's case the sypmphtomes were: she started not to eat properly, after two days she got antibiotics as she had fever, after 4 days she was kept in hospital and after 7 days she died. Vets found that her ganglionic next to her stomac was just huge, there were no other sign of tumor (guesses: inflammation or cancer) and she almost hasn't got any leucocytes in her system.

I am very sorry for all of the inocent cats and their owners so I wanted to share this information because of them. Thanks for reading me, and sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Kiwi

I am so saddened by this because I'm pretty new to cat-owning and have to trust the vet to make an informed decision concerning Sweetie's welfare. She doesn't react too well to vaccinations but I never suspected they could be life-threatening. I'm just hoping that, because she is almost 3 yrs, she will be able to ride-out the ill effects. You do your best but sometimes it just isn't good enough...I am so, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Amin

Very Sad news. So cruel, R.I.P little one.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

Eek! I'm going to be so scared to get Wabbit's 2nd injection done in 3 weeks time now 

OP I'm very sorry to hear about your poor kitten


----------



## HannahKate

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Eek! I'm going to be so scared to get Wabbit's 2nd injection done in 3 weeks time now
> 
> OP I'm very sorry to hear about your poor kitten


This thread is pretty old but anyway...
Don't be scared about vaccinating. The vast vast majority of animals are vaccinated regularly with very few problems. All that most people may find is that their kitten is a bit more sleepy after a vax. Those that lose kittens to things like vaccinations are very very unlucky and often those animals have underlying problems that would be an issue in the future anyway. I know a few people dont vaccinate after the first vaccines but pretty much everyone will get the first set. There is a risk in pretty much everything that we do in life but the benefits outweigh those risks.


----------



## alisondalziel

What a very very sad story 

So so sorry to hear of your loss.

My thoughts are with you x


----------



## snoopydo

This is Tragic I'm so sorry for you and your kitten Bless Him poor thing to have to go through that  It's so terrible when you get them vaccinated on Vets advice BUT they NEVER tell people about the side effects that can occur..I may get shot down for this but my Dog had his puppy jabs and 1st Booster by his previous owner but I've not had any boosters for him since I've heard too many storie's about this sort of thing happening I've known people lose Dogs/Cats after a routine Booster jab. They were Never warned either.

You just don't know what to do 

A Story to tell you a few weeks ago I went out to groom a Cavalier I went into the house and the Dog was sitting on the settee shaking The owner said thats not like her she usually fusses everyone like mad when they come in..Anyway cut a long story short I sat by her and started to talk to her and I stroked her down her back She Squealed like hell ..And sat shaking even more like she was in shock or something the owner told me she's been for her booster that morning ... Of Course the grooming appt was cancelled she did'nt phone the vet she wrapped her in a blanket and took her straight back to the surgery...She called us afterwards to say the vet said she'd had a bad reaction and that it ''Sometimes happens'' Not sure what treatment she had but she's ok now..But the owners swears she'll never have another booster jab again.


----------



## koekemakranka

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your heart heals over time and that you only retain the good memories.


----------



## DaniKitten

Im so sorry for your loss, r.i.p poor kitten

Two of mine have had reactions to vaccinations, however my mum works at the vets so not only was I warned what could happen I had mobile numbers of vets just incase I needed them, my Bean had a reaction to her 2nd vacc and it was decided from then onward to give her them seperatetly (flu, leukemia and entertitis) she also developed a lump after her last booster (she's 3 and a half) but that disappeared within a couple of weeks. My kitten Fuego had a reaction to his first vacc, he was really lethargic but as he left his mum at 6 weeks of age I put it down to him attention seeking and being melodramatic (he still is lol), he was absoloutely fine after his 2nd vacc and all of our pets get anual boosters with the exception of the snake and budgie.

All our cats are indoors however I don't know what cats have wandered in my garden and what the dog can bring in on his paws and also with mum working at the vets you never know what she has come into contact with during the day, fleeing, worming and boosters are all a must for my pets, as with anything there is always a risk, I'v been lucky with mine and I wouldn't change what I do but there may come a day I lose one to a vacc or annual booster, it's a risk but a worthwhile one for me personally.

I hope in time you give another kitten the chance of a wonderful loving home, vacc'd or not. Sending big hugs


----------



## kattiescontact

Hi
Sadly, after such a long time, I can see here that many people have come across similar experiences.
I try not to underestimate the power of the vaccination, however I think that choice should be available for all the pet owners who risk so much. 
Now, I have another cat. He is much bigger than the other one. The person I have him from decided she actually wasn't up to having a cat, so that's that. She started vaccinations already, but I didn't continue with the second shot after I got him - I was too worried. His eyes were runny and in overall it didn't look like the shot did him any good.
Later, I had to put my cat to the pet hotel, so I vaccinated him in the end. But, he remained an indoor cat until I did it when he was about 1 year - big enough, I reckoned.
Now, the booster time comes soon, and I don't think I'll go along with it. I found a friend who is willing to take care of him when I'm away, so I see no reason to vaccinate. Anyway, I wish that vets would offer separate shots for every vaccination, but since they don't...
Still, vaccinations are fine, until, as someone mentioned here, the animal is in good (perfect?) health, otherwise the shots will bring out the conditions ... and the pet will simply - die ?... And what about the older ones?.. Animal age like people do, all sort of conditions come up.
These are the things that come to my mind, and I wish the vaccination world was less cruel and ruthless, offered more information and choice when it comes to shots.
Thank you again for all the support. Happy New Year!


----------



## alisondalziel

I wish you and your new cat a very long and happy life together.

Have a happy new year too!!


----------



## Amin

Very sorry To hear This. What a shame. our Thoughts a with You.


----------

